# What do you love more....



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

What do you love more, your personal dogs, or the breed as a whole. If you had to make a choice between your dog or the APBT breed itself, what would you choose? Why?

Please look your dog in the eye and answer honestly.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I love the breed but..........I'd def choose My "Best friend" Riley over the breed..simple as that cause I am selfish. =)


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Do you mean as if I sacrificed mine would it save the whole breed? If so mine would go. I would gladly sacrifice 6 to save several thousand.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

I love my dog more. She sleeps in my bed. The "breed" is rather an abstract concept to me. Especially since the breed was specifically bred to do a job they don't have any more. (Kinda like the steelworkers here in Pittsburgh.)

My dogs are my family.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

well if she wasnt a pit bull then I wouldnt have her so prob. the breed first.. thats why we like our dogs right because there apbt's not china, or whatever your dogs name is. if that is simple to understand..


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

dang this makes me think deep.
im just now seeing Tiva and her traits, as well as i've fostered lots of pitbulls.
no one would ever think to hear me say this, but i would choose the breed over nismo and tiva.
this breed is so special and so unique. it is a breed like no other and will stay loyal no matter what. they will give there life for you in a heart beat.
these dogs are amazing, its hard to even categorize them as dogs IMHO.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

american_pit13 said:


> Do you mean as if I sacrificed mine would it save the whole breed? If so mine would go. I would gladly sacrifice 6 to save several thousand.


I mean, what if your dog, your beloved dog, possessed traits that made the whole breed look bad. What if owning your dog put the breed itself in danger for BSL? Would you be able to sacrifice your dog to save the breed?

It is easy to say that you would choose the breed over your dog, but I think there are very few people who could honestly do that. I think that when we love our animals, it is easy to overlook their flaws.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

smokey_joe said:


> I mean, what if your dog, your beloved dog, possessed traits that made the whole breed look bad. What if owning your dog put the breed itself in danger for BSL? Would you be able to sacrifice your dog to save the breed?


Depends on the issue.

HA- dog is gone

Pulling on the leash......no I will keep my dog lol.

If I had a dog that behaved in manners which put a terrible image on the breed to others I would not have that dog.

If my personally dogs started to behave in a negative unruly manner. They would be gone.

However the only way that would happen would be if I was not properly raising and training them.......Which isn't going to happen.

I take great pride in how well mannered my dogs are and how well socialized. Anyone who has ever met my dogs are amazed at how well behaved and friendly they are making people very open to learning


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Chinadog said:


> well if she wasnt a pit bull then I wouldnt have her so prob. the breed first.. thats why we like our dogs right because there apbt's not china, or whatever your dogs name is. if that is simple to understand..


See, that's the exact opposite of how I feel. And I guess that comes from me adopting Maggie because she was Maggie. Not for her breed. I wasn't looking for a pit bull when I found her. Do I value her more than someone elses dog because she's mine? You betcha!

Maybe the inspiration for this thread, and the so far unspoken undertone has something to do with all the recent "HA" and "put the dog down" threads.

I gotta tell you all here who love this breed so much... And I know this isn't gonna win me any popularity contests - but - this forum has, more than any hype or stupid thing I've heard on the news or from ignorant people turned me off of the idea of ever owning another pit bull.

I love Maggie. She's a terrific dog. As terrific as she is, neither she or the coonhound could ever compare with my former Ridgeback. Who I didn't have to crate every time I left the house and who played with the same stuffed animal for 10 years rather than the 10 minutes Maggie gets out of a BALLISTIC NYLON toy. And I don't like the idea of having to treat something that is essentially a member of my family like unstable dynamite.

I'm not a fan of a "breed" that you have to be on constant hyper-vigilance for signs of "instability". Or the idea that I could invest years of care and affection in a dog to suddenly have to put her down because she became aggressive in her maturity. And I sure as h*ll wouldn't be out shopping to repeat the experience by bringing home the same breed again.

Maggie is my girl. She's fun, affectionate, funny and loyal. And very, very likely the first and last pit bull I'll ever own.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Gimbler said:


> Maggie is my girl. She's fun, affectionate, funny and loyal. And very, very likely the first and last pit bull I'll ever own.





Gimbler said:


> Or the idea that I could invest years of care and affection in a dog to suddenly have to put her down because she became aggressive in her maturity.


That is sad and means you haven't actually read thru this forum or learned about this breed.

You are just making assumptions from recent posts and not actually doing any research on this breed.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*The truth , Ruth.*



smokey_joe said:


> What do you love more, your personal dogs, or the breed as a whole. If you had to make a choice between your dog or the APBT breed itself, what would you choose? Why?
> 
> Please look your dog in the eye and answer honestly.


dont want to be insensitive, but i would choose the breed "standard" ( standard meaning the collective opinions of the knowledgeable members we have here on what a good example of an APBT is. For instance Patch, performance, Indigo, Old Fort, geistexe and many more). That way I could do my part in helping to preserve and promote something exquisite and helpful to man.

Im not only here for Nina, but for APBTs and their aficionados everywhere.

Great question.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

wow. Thats sad gimbler. You are basing this forum off of 17 posts. We debate and we have fun thats part of a forum, sorry if you dont like that. 

I buy TONS of squeakies for china even if they do die in the 2 mins shes had it but watching her have fun killing it and doing the zoomies afterward was worth it and I go out and buy more.. I dont even mind picking up the guts afterward. Im just taking a shot in the dark but it seems like you feel obligated to Maggie rather then enjoy her like you did your old dog. This breed has valuable traits and undesirable ones but you have to learn to accept the whole package if your going to own one.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Gimbler said:


> See, that's the exact opposite of how I feel. And I guess that comes from me adopting Maggie because she was Maggie. Not for her breed. I wasn't looking for a pit bull when I found her. Do I value her more than someone elses dog because she's mine? You betcha!
> 
> Maybe the inspiration for this thread, and the so far unspoken undertone has something to do with all the recent "HA" and "put the dog down" threads.
> 
> ...


thats part of owning the breed. love it or hate thats the way it has become sadly enough. it is what is you just gotta roll with the punches. 
its your choice to own the breed or not to. and if your not going to take the precautions to help the breeds image as its perceived than you dont need to own the breed.
plain and simple.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

the breed is what is and if you dont like then its not a big deal its just not your cup of tea. pitbulls arent for everyone.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*perhaps, but...*



Gimbler said:


> See, that's the exact opposite of how I feel. And I guess that comes from me adopting Maggie because she was Maggie. Not for her breed. I wasn't looking for a pit bull when I found her. Do I value her more than someone elses dog because she's mine? You betcha!
> 
> Maybe the inspiration for this thread, and the so far unspoken undertone has something to do with all the recent "HA" and "put the dog down" threads.
> 
> ...


I think you are mistaking what many of these members are saying. You see, first off you would have to understand that they are CONSTANTLY defending a very misunderstood breed, and if at times they sound too foreboding ( my word of the day) it is only because many people who get into this breed not only have limited knowledge of aPBTs, but of dogs in general, and the members try to get people prepared by educating them.

yes, to certain people if you tell them the dangers of electricity it might put them off ever starting a car battery because of the slight chance of explosion. But i'd rather be told about the proper methods of doing this, the precautions as well as how to properly maintain a battery so I never come across this rare mishap.

ignorance is bliss, but it's also a detriment when you are in urgent need of knowledge.

PS i do look at Nina as a stick of Dynamite, I have to be honest about that...

...but in the *J.J from "Good Times"* definition.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nizmo said:


> the breed is what is and if you dont like then its not a big deal its just not your cup of tea. pitbulls arent for everyone.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

It is sad, truly sad. But, you can't assume that I haven't done any research, read through the forum or "learned about this breed". I have. And that's exactly how I've arrived at my opinion. 

It sure as heck wasn't anything Maggie has done. Cause she hasn't done anything wrong or to cause me to doubt her.

What I've learned is that people who are fully cognizant that their dog was bred to be DA (see, I've read - I've even picked up the shorthand) don't limit themselves to one or two pit bulls, but pride themselves in their ability to "crate and rotate". And I'm not saying that I don't respect that they're taking responsibility for their dogs. But that's not something I'm the least bit interested in having to do. I'm not lazy - that's just not how I live with my dogs or how I would expect them to live with me. 

I've made all of the breed concession I'm going to make. I crate her and Jake separately every time I leave the house. I own a freakin' break stick! Something I'd never heard of six months ago. We go to obedience training classes and I practice NILF with her. No bowl of kibble on the floor to pick at through the day. No high value treats or toys till they're in their own crates.

She hasn't show a hint of DA or HA and if she ever does I'll have to deal with it appropriately when and if it ever happens. And like I said before, if I ever have to put her down for aggression the last thing in the world I'd want to do is repeat the experience by bringing home another pit bull. But, I suppose if it's the breed itself that's important to you you would feel differently, and frankly I don't get that. Probably any more than you would get what I'm saying.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> I think you are mistaking what many of these members are saying. You see, first off you would have to understand that they are CONSTANTLY defending a very misunderstood breed, and if at times they sound too foreboding ( my word of the day) it is only because many people who get into this breed not only have limited knowledge of aPBTs, but of dogs in general, and the members try to get people prepared by educating them.
> 
> yes, to certain people if you tell them the dangers of electricity it might put them off ever starting a car battery because of the slight chance of explosion. But i'd rather be told about the proper methods of doing this, the precautions as well as how to properly maintain a battery so I never come across this rare mishap.
> 
> ...


awesome post!!!! :goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

watch the language a bit tho, its a family forum. 
get purchase a VIP membership and cuss in that forum all you want!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

A poorly bred, mentally ill pit bull is no more dangerous than a poorly bred mentally ill Labrador.... 

Any pit bull who has been of sound and stable mind who is socialized and trained (as all dogs should be) up until adult hood can be trusted to stay in such sound and stable mind... 

ANY breed of dog showing un warranted aggression should be put to sleep. And my definition of un warranted aggression would be... jumping a fence to run after an innocent child riding by on a bicycle... or a dog who darts out the door to chase down a child. If the dog is that aggressive than it should not be here. Also.. considering this is hypothetical scenario's... the owner should have trained the dog better to stay in the house and noticed aggressive signs before the dog bolted.. and should never have left the dog in a fence it could escape... so it comes down again to the OWNER. 

Dogs do not suddenly become aggressive in a day... there are lots of warning signs. Most owners are to inexperienced to even notice. And some may even encourage them not meaning too... 

And as far as I know... the Ridgebacks were bred to hunt lions and can be an aggressive breed and is also recommended to have a strong and dominant owner as is the APBT... Also remember aggression comes in MANY forms... 

As far as the thread... if Helena were to start showing extreme signs of aggression and I thought for a second she would hurt a child... I would have her put down. I would have too.. I'm expecting a child. But Helena LOVES children, she has shown this time and time again. I trust her fully with my child.. (but will always supervise I don't want her to suffocate him with her tongue) lol 

But if it meant my dog would bring BSL to my town and state... I would have to let her go. But I have done everything I can to make her a good breed ambassador.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

whhhhaatttt too much rep in the last 24 hrs.
psshhh PROVE IT!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Gimbler said:


> It is sad, truly sad. But, you can't assume that I haven't done any research, read through the forum or "learned about this breed". I have. And that's exactly how I've arrived at my opinion.
> 
> It sure as heck wasn't anything Maggie has done. Cause she hasn't done anything wrong or to cause me to doubt her.
> 
> ...


i do get what your saying. and your being very responsible owner and i appreciate that as im sure others do also. your doing all the right things.
owning multiple pitbulls isnt for everyone just as much as owning 1 isnt for everyone.
you have to be willing and committed to doing things right when owning multiple pitbulls.
people who put down pitbulls for dog aggression are narrow minded and they didnt check into the breed that well, IMO the only aggression that a pitbull should be put down for is HA. which in this breed risks there image thats why were so quite to end it.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Gimbler said:


> It is sad, truly sad. But, you can't assume that I haven't done any research, read through the forum or "learned about this breed". I have. And that's exactly how I've arrived at my opinion.
> 
> It sure as heck wasn't anything Maggie has done. Cause she hasn't done anything wrong or to cause me to doubt her.
> 
> ...


You are sadly mistaken if you think on APBT owners live in a crate and rotate world! I grew up with a dalmatian who was so DA my mom would ask me to run ahead on walks and ask people to put up their off leash dogs. He was fine with the two female he was penned with.. could eat with them. But he was extremely aggressive to our smaller male house dog. He tried to kill him 3 times... as a child I pulled a 65Lb dalmatian off a 10lb dachshund mix, because my dad didn't know I was outside with the dal out of his kennel and let our house dog out in the yard. The first attack started over a dropped piece of steak after the Dal turned a year old, everything was peachy until then.

Also food/toy aggression can be in ANY DOG. My mom has a little beagle mix... and my dog is food aggressive.. but backs down to this 10lb beagle mix! LOL I of course keep them separated for feeding. But my mom made the mistake of putting food down for her dog.. Helena walked over to sniff the bowl, since the bowl wasn't hers Helena didn't care. But that little dog growled and snapped in Helena's face. Helena looked offended and walked off. If that had been a dog Helena's size.. that little dogs butt would have been grass! I have seen Helena go after puppies over bones. I don't know why she lets the senior beagle mix get away with things... shes a weird dog. That little beagle has growled and snapped at my girl a lot and Helena just walks away. Thankfully the little dog is only here a few times out of the year..


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Chinadog said:


> wow. Thats sad gimbler. You are basing this forum off of 17 posts. We debate and we have fun thats part of a forum, sorry if you dont like that.
> 
> I buy TONS of squeakies for china even if they do die in the 2 mins shes had it but watching her have fun killing it and doing the zoomies afterward was worth it and I go out and buy more.. I dont even mind picking up the guts afterward. Im just taking a shot in the dark but it seems like you feel obligated to Maggie rather then enjoy her like you did your old dog. This breed has valuable traits and undesirable ones but you have to learn to accept the whole package if your going to own one.


I guess what I was trying to say didn't come out right. I do enjoy her. I love her! And I really don't mind her destroying her toys. I enjoy watching her have fun "killing" them just like you with China. I'm going to miss my old dog for a long time, but it's like comparing apples to oranges. She doesn't have to be anything like Rufus to be wonderful - cause she is! 

Oh - I just thought of this cause of the toy destroying. My throw rugs are NAILED down to the hardwood! LOL I got tired of straightening them every time I stood up so I put rubber mats under them. Nothing. I went to 3M double sided stick tape. You know like the kind you use to hang pictures and lightweight shelves? No dice. Moved onto heavy duty staples. Worked for a day or two. Now I've got them nailed down and the nails are starting to come out too! :hammer:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> whhhhaatttt too much rep in the last 24 hrs.
> psshhh PROVE IT!


lol You've given too much or I've gotten to much?


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Ill be the first to tell you im very defensive when it comes to defending apbts Ive had to move 3x's now because of the stupid bans there putting across our state so I finally just said to heck with it and moved to the country, im not very country material but I just sucked it up and moved out there so I can own the dog that I want to own without getting hasseled. Im sure there are tons of stories out there like mine so please excuse us if we seem a bit blunt or paranoid when it comes to the dog we love most.

dang Im editing cuz it took me forever to write this and you responded lol.

that is a good idea about the throw rug... I have one and its always getting crinkled it drives me nuts I think tomorrow im going to hammer some nails in...dont know why I didnt think of that lol.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> i do get what your saying. and your being very responsible owner and i appreciate that as im sure others do also. your doing all the right things.
> owning multiple pitbulls isnt for everyone just as much as owning 1 isnt for everyone.
> you have to be willing and committed to doing things right when owning multiple pitbulls.
> people who put down pitbulls for dog aggression are narrow minded and they didnt check into the breed that well, IMO the only aggression that a pitbull should be put down for is HA. which in this breed risks there image thats why were so quite to end it.


Putting down an APBT for DA is like putting down a Pointer for pointing, a Labrador for retrieving and a Mastiff for guarding...


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Gimbler said:


> I love my dog more. She sleeps in my bed. The "breed" is rather an abstract concept to me. Especially since the breed was specifically bred to do a job they don't have any more. (Kinda like the steelworkers here in Pittsburgh.)
> 
> My dogs are my family.


Oh this breed still does its job all over the world just not in the US and it is that job that made them the stable wonderful breed they are today.



smokey_joe said:


> I mean, what if your dog, your beloved dog, possessed traits that made the whole breed look bad. What if owning your dog put the breed itself in danger for BSL? Would you be able to sacrifice your dog to save the breed?
> 
> It is easy to say that you would choose the breed over your dog, but I think there are very few people who could honestly do that. I think that when we love our animals, it is easy to overlook their flaws.


I can do it and have done it. Had a AKC Am Staff CH given to me and was going to keep him he showed his true colors a bit after I got him. I called the vet I worked for at 10 pm and told her I needed her to meet at work right now to put down a dog. I loved him he was a nice dog but no way in heck I would sacrifice the whole breed for him or any of my dogs.



Gimbler said:


> I gotta tell you all here who love this breed so much... And I know this isn't gonna win me any popularity contests - but - this forum has, more than any hype or stupid thing I've heard on the news or from ignorant people turned me off of the idea of ever owning another pit bull.
> 
> I love Maggie. She's a terrific dog. As terrific as she is, neither she or the coonhound could ever compare with my former Ridgeback. Who I didn't have to crate every time I left the house and who played with the same stuffed animal for 10 years rather than the 10 minutes Maggie gets out of a BALLISTIC NYLON toy. And I don't like the idea of having to treat something that is essentially a member of my family like unstable dynamite.
> 
> ...


Oh no you are not getting the point of the threads. THis breed is not instable nor is it like dynomite if it is a good APBT its just the people who have a bleeding heart or think they can do more for their HA dog than they can. Maye they want to prove people wrong I dont know but if all HA were culled and culled fast we would be on a much brighter road.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> lol You've given too much or I've gotten to much?


i've given too much.
but hey it just let me rep you so wtf


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Do you mean as if I sacrificed mine would it save the whole breed? If so mine would go. I would gladly sacrifice 6 to save several thousand.


wow ampit you are a very unselfish person. If you answered this question completly honest (and i think you did)...i wish there were more people like you around.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> A poorly bred, mentally ill pit bull is no more dangerous than a poorly bred mentally ill Labrador....
> 
> Any pit bull who has been of sound and stable mind who is socialized and trained (as all dogs should be) up until adult hood can be trusted to stay in such sound and stable mind...
> 
> ...


You're right about the RR, and I am a strong and dominant dog owner which I think puts me in a good position for raising Maggie.

I'm sure if I ever find myself in the unfortunate position of having a HA dog I would do the right thing and have it put down. So even though I personally wouldn't be doing it for the breed itself the effect would be the same.

In any event - I am doing all I can to make her a good breed ambassador like your Helena. Because she's a sweetie! :roll:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Gimbler said:


> You're right about the RR, and I am a strong and dominant dog owner which I think puts me in a good position for raising Maggie.
> 
> I'm sure if I ever find myself in the unfortunate position of having a HA dog I would do the right thing and have it put down. So even though I personally wouldn't be doing it for the breed itself the effect would be the same.
> 
> In any event - I am doing all I can to make her a good breed ambassador like your Helena. Because she's a sweetie! :roll:


Well good deal. Sorry I get a little hot under the collar when I jump on the defense mode for the breed! lol RR's are really neat dogs, I've done some research on them. They are on my list of dogs I would own.


----------



## betsy09 (Jan 3, 2010)

I grew up with Chows and German Shepherds. I think as I was growing up I fell in love with Chows for the look and German Shepherds for their need to please. I can't believe how much of both worlds I'm getting with Betsy. From experience, I love all medium to big dogs. But the APBT is 1 inch away from my heart after this:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww that is a sweet picture!!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*filth, flarn, filth.*



Nizmo said:


> awesome post!!!! :goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:
> 
> watch the language a bit tho, its a family forum.
> get purchase a VIP membership and cuss in that forum all you want!


your absolutely right. changing the spelling isn't going to do anything, it's still understood as a profanity. I need to stop that. Even in non-forum life.

Respected. ( and edited out)


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> your absolutely right. changing the spelling isn't going to do anything, it's still understood as a profanity. I need to stop that. Even in non-forum life.
> 
> Respected. ( and edited out)


i was trying to find the thread that we had about the profanity but couldnt. we had a big issue with people getting mad cause they were getting infractions.
but the thing is we have 10 yr olds that roam the forum, and how i look at is, if i wouldnt want my kid looking at it, why would anyone else.

join the VIP group and cuss as much as you want, i know i do. lol.

just lookin out for ya buddy


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

ive got to get on the VIP thing! I have a bad mouth and im constantly editing my posts lol..


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

China thought you were going to bed lol


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Would I sacrifice mine for the breed? Of course. The APBT is my hero.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

gamer said:


> China thought you were going to bed lol


lol I couldnt help myself! I had to post one more thing! lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would and I have. I love this breed I would lay down my life to save this breed.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I have had to choose the breed over a few of my dogs more times then I care to think about HA and issues of unstableness. I'd have to say in the past I would have never gave it a second thought breed first considering I have owned them for 22 yrs. But now as emotional as I am my Duece gives me peace even when he's being a horrible brat, so me saying I'd choose the breed now over him , would be like asking me would I choose my sanity or the breed ... life or death ...

Gimbler : I get what you are saying and hope you continue to nourish yourself with the beauty that is the apbt. You obviously are an owner to die for. As I read your post and seeing how you have gone out of your way to secure both your dogs safety, mental wellness, guidance and pleasure ... you are what most owners have not become * A responsible apbt owner!*
I fully understand when you say that there are precautions that you have never thought of and don't know if you could ever go thru again. It becomes to much for some people, not that they are weak or selfish, but it does take a certain kind of person to be able to handle the ins and out of ownership, and some of us are still not perfect at it.
You have created a very stable healthy environment it would be ashame if you never owned one again as you are an American Pitbull Terrier owner at heart ...


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

If putting my dogs down saved the image of the breed and there fore saved everyone elses dog I would put mine to sleep. Even my new Gold puppy(Bobby's grandma found out how much she cost and told me she didn't know she was petting gold). 

If there was a choice I had to choose between my dogs and the rest of the APBT breed. I would choose the breed.
No matter how much they cost or how much I love them. I would put them down in a heart beat.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

aimee235 said:


> (Bobby's grandma found out how much she cost and told me she didn't know she was petting gold).


LMAO You should have seen Bantis face when I told her.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Definitely the breed over my dogs.As much as I love my dogs,I love the breed more.If putting down my dogs would bring the breed that much closer to not having to deal with bsl then I would do it.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I like to believe that I would put my dogs down if that time ever came. I mean, I know that I would, but I love them so much. I think at their ages it is pretty safe to say it is something that I will never have to worry about (10 & 5). They've never shown signs of HA and I don't think at this point in their lives that they will.

I hope that if I'm ever faced with that situation that I have the strength to do what is right. I think I could, but how do you honestly answer that if you've never been put in that position?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> I like to believe that I would put my dogs down if that time ever came. I mean, I know that I would, but I love them so much. I think at their ages it is pretty safe to say it is something that I will never have to worry about (10 & 5). They've never shown signs of HA and I don't think at this point in their lives that they will.
> 
> I hope that if I'm ever faced with that situation that I have the strength to do what is right. I think I could, but how do you honestly answer that if you've never been put in that position?


True Betty it is very difficult, you don't know til your in that position and even then you hope your making the right one ...
I have been in that position and have had to do so. One of my boys went after my best friend, then my first born. Instant PTS!
HA is the only thing that would make me have to pts any of my dogs.Aside from serious medical issues ...


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

DueceAddicTed: Thanks so much for the kind words and encouragement. I appreciate your understanding what I was trying to say. Whether I'll change my mind about owning another pit bull in the future is something I can't rule out. But as Maggie is only about 18 months old I hope I have a long, long time before I even have to consider the question.

In the meantime - we're "in it to win it"! LOL


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Betty there isn't a day that goes by that I don't think of Chalice adn wonder if I could have done something different. I wonder about her diet or training regime. I wonder if I could have been a better owner. It hurts like heck to have to put down something that you love so much. But I couldn't take the risk that something bad would happen and then I would be that one that made the news I would be that person that I try to educate people about. Do think it made me a better person with training Vendetta.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I'd have to say I'd give up a dog before giving up on the breed... Sad maybe, hard maybe but we can look after one dog or look out of the well being of the breed as a whole. Good thread Betty!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I would like to think that I could do it.I know it would be very hard and I would cry about it for years to come.But whos to say that an incident that my dog causes wouldn't be the one to "break the camels back" and make bsl a thing here.Then I would have thousands of dogs lives on my hands,not just my own.And I know for sure that I wouldn't be able to deal with that.I love my dogs because they are apbt's.Therefore I would give mine up to help the breed.That's what being a responsible owner is.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Gimbler, I whole heartly respect your choice/decision, and you will not recieve any negative feed back from me! These dogs are definitely not for everyones household. I know at times I come across very "paranoid" like many others with the dogs as far as watching for dog aggression and human aggression. I would much rather tell new or prospective owners all of the negative first and foremost rather than sugar coat these dogs capabilities. (I'm definitely not saying one dog is the same as an entire breed). I know there are many other members here that feel and say the same things. Even with all of those negative things, I know that you feel that bond... love... loyalty... goofy... happy... and willingness to please which makes it so worth while... well, for me anyway haha. 

For me.... it's my dogs... I love my personal dogs more than I love the breed itself. None of my dogs are replaceable, and each one offers me something unique.


----------



## starlitparlit (Oct 14, 2005)

I've already had to do it before and I'd do it a hundred more times. If I had a pit bull that made the breed look bad I'd sacrifice the dog for the breed.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> For me.... it's my dogs... I love my personal dogs more than I love the breed itself. None of my dogs are replaceable, and each one offers me something unique.


The problem is if the breed goes your dogs go too.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

gamer said:


> The problem is if the breed goes your dogs go too.


I know  When and if that day comes in my area, I won't have to make that decision... they'll be gone reguardless. The only thing I can do now, is make sure that both my dogs and me stay out of the negative media spot light.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I know  When and if that day comes in my area, I won't have to make that decision... they'll be gone reguardless. The only thing I can do now, is make sure that both my dogs and me stay out of the negative media spot light.


Nah we just have to fight  We will overcome this. There are a lot of things we can do.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

gamer said:


> Nah we just have to fight  We will overcome this. There are a lot of things we can do.


Absolutely, I didn't mean that it's the ONLY thing I can do haha. I've definitely have taken precautions when the bills start floating around, I spam the heck out of everyone in office across the entire state of florida. lol. Thankfully, the laws here in florida are standing firm against BSL with one retarded exception...dade county.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Absolutely, I didn't mean that it's the ONLY thing I can do haha. I've definitely have taken precautions when the bills start floating around, I spam the heck out of everyone in office across the entire state of florida. lol. Thankfully, the laws here in florida are standing firm against BSL with one retarded exception...dade county.


Cool we need more people like you to help with the BSL so many people just dont know how to help.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

gamer said:


> The problem is if the breed goes your dogs go too.


There you go. :clap:


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

american_pit13 said:


> LMAO You should have seen Bantis face when I told her.


I'd have loved to what'd it look like. lol.

Back on the subject. People think I take to many precautions. My new girl already has a crate and I don't let them out together even though Zenith has never ever looked at another dog funny I don't want to risk it. Better safe than sorry. Neither has shown any HA. I think that people who keep HA pitties alive and *not under control* are a threat to my dogs. I also think they are irresponsible and just don't care about the lives of others or the rest of the breed.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I've already answered this question for many years. The breed. My dogs had better reflect well upon the breed, and if they did not, I would be sad. Thank you, come again.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

WOW! What a great topic and a deep question! 

I read the posts and thought about it for awhile...

I love my Maile more than I love her breed. She isnt my dog, shes my family member. I would/will do EVERYTHING in my power to keep her safe and secure for as long as God allows me to keep her. If it ever came to her being HA around other people...she wouldnt be allowed to be around other people, plain and simple. I wouldnt put her down though. I couldnt. She is my baby and I love her far too much to be that selfish (IMO, to each their own and I think people that CAN put the breed over their dog, more power to you, but I could not). And Betty, the 'look your dog in the eye and answer this honestly' is what got me. At first I thought...I could do that if it meant saving a lot of other dogs, but I couldnt look at Maile and say, you have to die because you MIGHT ruin it for other dogs...


----------

